# First ever George Butterworth Documentary film



## ButterworthDoc (Oct 23, 2018)

Classical music lovers may be interested to hear of this forthcoming biographical documentary feature film on British composer and folk song collector George Butterworth. It tells the inspiring and tragic tale of this young composer who was cut down in his prime on The Somme in 1916, and for the first time in a film of this sort explores in depth the folk singers Butterworth met when he went into the English countryside with his collecting partner Ralph Vaughan Williams. The film features the classic recordings of Butterworth's orchestral pieces 'The Banks of Green Willow' and 'Rhapsody, 'A Shropshire Lad'' by the London Philharmonic Orchestra under Sir Adrian Boult, and has exclusive new live recordings of Butterworth's 'Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'' performed by Roderick Williams with Iain Burnside. Folksingers Peta Webb and Laura Smyth are featured, as well as many classic archive recordings of traditional singers like those who so inspired George Butterworth to use their melodies in his own compositions. In the film we accompany Butterworth to the front line of World War One through his letters home and observe the sad end to this artist's life as a soldier in a terrible military conflict.
Anyone interested in the film can show their support through its crowdfunding page - https://igg.me/at/ButterworthDoc and help it reach more cinemas. 
Also more info is on the film's website https://www.georgebutterworth.co.uk


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Love Butterworth's music. When - and where - will we be able to see this film?


----------



## ButterworthDoc (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks David. Glad to hear from a Butterworth fan.
The film is completed, and has been made for screening in cinemas to give the full experience of image and sound. However it needs to go through certain post production processes before it can be shown, hence the crowdfunding campaign.
As soon as the film is ready late this year or very early in 2019 there will be a London Premiere followed by screenings around the UK. Keep your eyes on the film's website for screening dates/venues, or follow us on Facebook or Twitter.
A DVD may be published later on but the first priority is cinema screenings.
All the info is in one place at https://www.georgebutterworth.co.uk
- The Filmmaker


----------

